# Why creative writing is difficult



## Ride the Pen (Jul 21, 2014)

Because you are building a whole world just with your words, which is a very abstract thing to do! You have to master many dimensions (description, dialogue, plot, rhythm, language, etc, etc...).

At least that's _my_ answer.

Hi, my name is Alex and this forum caught my attention for its sheer size and because it seems to be a fine community!

My writing you could probably characterize as "Shakespeare meets Easton Ellis" - hardcore, but with a subtile touch, ha ha! I guess Shakespeare and Easton Ellis would have gotten along fine, if those gallons of blood spilled in Will's dramas are any indication...

I'm from Austria and have been writing for a long time. I always try to avoid obvious genres, because a genre usually brings a story back to something generic that has been there a thousand times before. A story is most of the time just worth telling if it's original (there are exceptions)!

If I had to choose a genre though, it would be Horror. Stephen King is really good at what he does... like he says "Take the reader by the hand and slowly lead him along to bad places!"

So good creating to all of you guys - and may the muse be with you!


----------



## aj47 (Jul 21, 2014)

Howdy and welcome!  I know what you mean about genres.  I write stories (and poems (and poems that tell stories)) and I think that cliche and genera are good ways to ground the reader, but you have to then twist them somehow with your own spin.

There's a lot here; don't let the size overwhelm you.  We're a community of writers of various ambitions, styles, and abilities.  One thing we have in common though is our willingness to read others' work and give honest critique on the work.  We don't go after the writer with porkforks or anything, but if the work needs improvement, we're not shy in saying so.  

Again, welcome.  Look around, see what we have and get comfy.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jul 21, 2014)

I used to write based on what genre I felt like writing, but I think it is limiting before long. Now I just spin a yarn and see what happens. It's more enjoyable that way, I think. Let the genre come out as you go.

Welcome to WF.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 21, 2014)

Welcome.

I agree that writing is difficult, and I suspect that your list of reasons is only the tip of the iceberg. I totally agree that locking into a genre can lead to a lackluster finished product unless the writer is a true master of the genre.

I appreciate a cerebral approach as much as I appreciate good old fun writing. I look forward to reading your work!


----------



## Pandora (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi Alex, a name to an avatar, I have now. Happy you joined us here on WF. I look forward to listening to your creativity, I usually do that with my heart. That is what I know, that connection is never difficult, only rewarding. Welcome!


----------



## Ride the Pen (Jul 22, 2014)

astroannie said:


> Howdy and welcome!  I know what you mean about genres.  I write stories (and poems (and poems that tell stories)) and I think that cliche and genera are good ways to ground the reader, but you have to then twist them somehow with your own spin.
> 
> There's a lot here; don't let the size overwhelm you.  We're a community of writers of various ambitions, styles, and abilities.  One thing we have in common though is our willingness to read others' work and give honest critique on the work.  We don't go after the writer with porkforks or anything, but if the work needs improvement, we're not shy in saying so.
> 
> Again, welcome.  Look around, see what we have and get comfy.



Hey Annie, thanks! Good to hear that there are no porkforks involved... so you guys do it with bats?


----------



## Ride the Pen (Jul 22, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> I used to write based on what genre I felt like writing, but I think it is limiting before long. Now I just spin a yarn and see what happens. It's more enjoyable that way, I think. Let the genre come out as you go.
> 
> Welcome to WF.



Yup, I see what you mean!

I couldn't start a project without planning it out pretty meticulously, but different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Ride the Pen (Jul 22, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I agree that writing is difficult, and I suspect that your list of reasons is only the tip of the iceberg. I totally agree that locking into a genre can lead to a lackluster finished product unless the writer is a true master of the genre.
> 
> I appreciate a cerebral approach as much as I appreciate good old fun writing. I look forward to reading your work!




Hey, I have already come across a couple of your posts, good work!

"Cerebral approach" sounds a bit like stitching together some Frankenstein of a story, he he... that's not what I advocated. I like fun!


----------



## Ride the Pen (Jul 22, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Hi Alex, a name to an avatar, I have now. Happy you joined us here on WF. I look forward to listening to your creativity, I usually do that with my heart. That is what I know, that connection is never difficult, only rewarding. Welcome!




Hey Pandora, I feel like I know you better than my neighbour already from your nice interview!

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## aj47 (Jul 22, 2014)

Ride the Pen said:


> Hey Annie, thanks! Good to hear that there are no porkforks involved... so you guys do it with bats?



I do.  My specialty is baseball poetry.    I have a blog with about 50 baseball pieces, plus some that aren't blogged.

I'd point you to something here, but recently I'm writing a lot of romantic senryu for my husband of 23+ years.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 22, 2014)

astroannie said:


> I'd point you to something here, but recently I'm writing a lot of romantic senryu for my husband of 23+ years.



Can I nominate this statement for an award or something? It's just so . . . perfect. I am not being sarcastic at all, even though I often am, indeed, sarcastic. I have been married nearly 21 years, and this just so sums up a great long term relationship. Rock on, Annie.


----------



## Nickleby (Jul 22, 2014)

A cliche, from what I can tell, is a trope that someone uses without putting any thought into it. In other words, an outright theft of an idea. If you start with an idea that's been done many times, but you turn it into something uniquely your own, it's no longer a cliche.

Writing isn't difficult. As Harlan Ellison says, you just sit down at a typewriter and open a vein.

Welcome to Writing Forums.


----------



## Ride the Pen (Jul 23, 2014)

astroannie said:


> I do.  My specialty is baseball poetry.    I have a blog with about 50 baseball pieces, plus some that aren't blogged.



Not sure if joking...?


----------



## Ride the Pen (Jul 23, 2014)

Nickleby said:


> A cliche, from what I can tell, is a trope that someone uses without putting any thought into it. In other words, an outright theft of an idea. If you start with an idea that's been done many times, but you turn it into something uniquely your own, it's no longer a cliche.
> 
> Writing isn't difficult. As Harlan Ellison says, you just sit down at a typewriter and open a vein.
> 
> Welcome to Writing Forums.



Let's agree on that one: Unique ideas rock!

Thanks for welcome. This is a very friendly forum!

I also like the design and user-friendliness of the site.


----------



## dvspec (Jul 23, 2014)

Welcome!

I find it interesting that your avatar appears to be riding a bucking pen with an English saddle.  Although on thinking about it, riding English does not mean your horse (or pen) would behave, so I guess it works.  I grew up with horses so that is why I noticed.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jul 23, 2014)

This is a phenomenal website to be a part of. Welcome to WF!


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jul 24, 2014)

I find that writing gets much easier the more you read. When I get to a place where things don't quite meet my tough self standards I go and pick up a book or come to the forum and trawl the prose writers workshop. I find no better way of motivating myself than to immerse myself in a creative environment. I would recommend the same to you.


----------



## Ride the Pen (Jul 27, 2014)

dvspec said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I find it interesting that your avatar appears to be riding a bucking pen with an English saddle.  Although on thinking about it, riding English does not mean your horse (or pen) would behave, so I guess it works.  I grew up with horses so that is why I noticed.



Dare I say it...dare I say it in this thread... (yes, I do): It's the logo of my blog (click signature)! And yes, pens rarely behave on their own, they need some serious _training _first!

Just checked your blog, it's...nuts!


----------



## Ride the Pen (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks, Elvenswordsman!



thepancreas11 said:


> I find that writing gets much easier the more you read. When I get to a place where things don't quite meet my tough self standards I go and pick up a book or come to the forum and trawl the prose writers workshop. I find no better way of motivating myself than to immerse myself in a creative environment. I would recommend the same to you.



Hey there, your nickname gives me a sugar high, he he!

Absolutely, a creative environment helps! You are always pretty much the sum of your environment, that's true in this case as well. With my OP, I didn't talk about writer's block or lack of motivation...just that you need to put some work hard into it to do it well.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi RTP, welcome to WF.


----------

